# Happy 1st Birthday Raven!



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Raven is a year old today March 5th,
wow time did fly..
Raven has the most amazing temperament not a bad bone in her and an incredible zest for life and everything it has to offer...every thing she does is done with such enthusiasm and that tail never stops wagging,
I love my baby girl she is a wonderful joy to have in my life.

Happy birthday my beautiful Raven x


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Happy birthday, Raven! 🎉

That sweet, happy face always makes me smile.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday Raven. So pretty


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday floofy girl


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Happy Girl!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I feel like all these puppies are becoming dogs so fast.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Princess Floof


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for wishing my beautiful Raven a happy birthday! It's so lovely to know that there are like minded people who know just how important you precious fur babies birthday's are 😊


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday!
But seriously how is she 1 already?


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Happy Birthday!
> But seriously how is she 1 already?


I know I can hardly believe it... though it does seem like she's always been with me so I'm taking that as she was ment to be in my life 😊


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Awww, beautiful girl, happy birthday! I so enjoy all your updates on Raven, please keep posting!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> Awww, beautiful girl, happy birthday! I so enjoy all your updates on Raven, please keep posting!


Aww thank you glad you enjoy the updates! I will definitely keep posting 😁


----------

